# Can someone explain telephoto mode?



## echoyjeff222 (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm not really sure how to put the camera into this mode or what it does... help? Thanks!


----------



## 786soul (Aug 22, 2010)

Telephoto mode? 

Telephoto is dealing with zoom, thus the need for a 'zoom' lens or telephoto lens; that's not a function of the camera itself.

If you're looking at the dial and have mistaken the Tv setting for telephoto, then what you're really looking at is Shutter Priority mode; which is a half auto mode where you can choose the shutter speed to use and the camera decides the aperture.


----------



## KmH (Aug 23, 2010)

Reading the camera's users manual is always helpful.

If you don't have the manual, you can download it here:
User's Manual - Coolpix P90 - Guide to Digital Photography


----------



## echoyjeff222 (Aug 23, 2010)

does that mean that most portrait photos are taken in telephoto with the lenses all the way extended?


----------



## ann (Aug 23, 2010)

with a p&s probably


----------

